# currency exchange



## emy2007 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there,
I was wondering if the bureau exchange in istanbul particularly istiklal street are as good as they used to be with regards to their rates. I was there in 2013 and they were better than uk.
Could anyone confirm this or give any sites in istanbul for the rates?
Thanks in advance


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

only at taksim square, you can find 4-5 different exchange offices, they publish the rates on the signing board at the enterance of the store, check them, prefer the ones which offer no comission, and compare the rates with the internet, banks. i can find some good rates at taksim.


----------



## Alessandra89 (Feb 7, 2016)

All times I changed money in Turkey - it was good, had no problems.


----------

